

Valgrind Release 3.9.0 - conductor
http://valgrind.org/docs/manual/dist.news.html

======
WalterBright
Valgrind is a truly awesome product. It has saved me countless hours tracking
down weird memory corruption errors.

~~~
blueblob
I could not agree more. My only complaint about valgrind was that I was not
smart enough to figure out how to use it on a FUSE filesystem.

~~~
wizzardy
Hopefully at the end you figured it out. one of the option is to set --trace-
children to "no".

~~~
blueblob
Will note for future reference.

------
FooBarWidget
OS X 10.8 supported... 1 year after 10.8 is released, a few weeks after 10.9
is released. :( I'm not blaming the authors. The OS X kernel is a moving
target. But this does make Valgrind rather useless on OS X. Every time I want
to use Valgrind I'm forced to use Linux.

~~~
_wmd
Just another reason not to run your development environment on the bleeding
edge

~~~
frozenport
Just another reason not to run your development environment on a Mac

~~~
swah
Please send you Mac my way! Because there is also no good development
environment outside OSX. But we've had this discussion...

------
chengiz
> Helgrind: False errors resulting from the use of statically initialised
> mutexes and condition variables have been removed. False errors resulting
> from the use of pthread_cond_waits that timeout, have been removed.

Awesome. There was no good way to write suppressions for those. I'm glad this
got done.

------
JoeAltmaier
I hear lots of praise for Valgrind. Resorted to it on occasion, but the
results were less than stellar. Other than a spew of irrelevant 'leaks'
(single-allocations at start that last the life of the program, intentional
and not leaks at all) it has, for me, never caught anything important.

Memory corruption errors are hard to find and I'd love a tool that helped me
find them. Systematic leaks (app leaks over hours or days) would also be good
to find. I've had zero luck with valgrind. Always had to resort to finding
them the old-fashioned way.

~~~
froydnj
Use --show-possibly-lost=no to avoid those "possibly lost" reports.

------
izietto
can someone suggest me a good tutorial for Valgrind? Thank you

~~~
a_bonobo
Zed Shaw's Learn C The Hard Way [1] makes extensive use of Valgrind, with a
nice crash course in [2]

[1]
[http://c.learncodethehardway.org/book/](http://c.learncodethehardway.org/book/)

[2]
[http://c.learncodethehardway.org/book/ex4.html](http://c.learncodethehardway.org/book/ex4.html)

~~~
girvo
Somewhat off topic, but I've been learning C through Zed's LCTHW -- and I must
say I'm rather impressed at how well it's allowed me to properly learn the
concepts involved.

I do wish it was further along though, I haven't seen much change in the month
or so I've been working through it :(

------
X-Istence
No FreeBSD support mentioned :-(

~~~
stass
Hey, I uploaded the preliminary version of valgrind-freebsd to
[https://bitbucket.org/stass/valgrind-
freebsd/downloads](https://bitbucket.org/stass/valgrind-freebsd/downloads). It
seems that there are no regression compared to 3.8.1, but please test, if you
can, with your applications and report any errors :)

